# Any info on 2019 Crux??



## masterbiker (Dec 13, 2007)

Was going to build up a new CX bike, but was wondering if I should wait. Anyone have any info of changes or pics?


----------



## KonaSS (Aug 18, 2006)

Doubt there will be changes to the frame other than colors. They just updated the frame for the 2018 model year. So probably just parts spec and colors. Depending on what level you are looking at, I bet we see lots of spec of the new 105 level hydraulic shifters in 2019.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

It will have the future shock


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

You've probably already seen this, but here: 
Specialized Quietly Unveils 2019 Updated CruX Cyclocross Bikeshttps://www.cxmagazine.com/specialized-quietly-unveils-2019-crux-cyclocross-bikes-carbon-e5


----------

